# Painting wheels



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

What system would be best to paint wheels?
Waterborne or solvent?
When my wheels get scratched the waterborne paint could dissolve
when washing them or when it raines.
Or am I wrong thinking this?


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

I like solvent because with water base it has to be heated while spraying and it is a lot of headache but you can use water base. you will have to spray laquar top coat to protect your alloys any way and that is solvent so i dont see a point in spraying water base.

Hope this helps
Faz


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mojito said:


> Hello,
> 
> What system would be best to paint wheels?
> Waterborne or solvent?
> ...


Slightly wrong in thinking. Most cars now adays are done in waterbase and suffer no problems. With water base it needs air over it to evaporate the water to dry it. Meaning if you use waterbase just use a hair dryer with a defuser on it, you will see it drying as it will go Matt. So there's no real advantages or disadvantages to using water. You will then need to apply a clear coat over it. 
Also when rubbing them down if you have any bare alloy showing don't forget to use an etch primer first this is an adhesion promoter for the high build primer to stick to. 
It's down to personal preference but I prefer waterbase its easier to use. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andy am i right in thinking even though the base coat us water based the lacquers are all still 2k / solvent ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Andy am i right in thinking even though the base coat us water based the lacquers are all still 2k / solvent ?


Yes mate that's correct. :thumb:


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Hi Andy not really use water base never changed stayed old skool mate and might not change because its easier for me to put a couple of heating lamps.

faz


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

fazadelic said:


> Hi Andy not really use water base never changed stayed old skool mate and might not change because its easier for me to put a couple of heating lamps.
> 
> faz


I know what you mean I'm old school aswell. Took me a while to get used to waterbase and now find it fairly easy to use, don't think I could go back solvent anymore. In some cases its better to stick to what you know. There's a few people I know that have found it hard to use waterbase as to be honest water works better in an spraybooth than air dry. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sure a wheel guy will shoot me down in flames now - but here I go any way.
I much prefer water base on wheels - you can't get metalic/solvent wash if you happen to go a bit to heavy with the lacquer.


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.
The reason I'm asking this,
With a scratch through the lacquer the waterborne paint could dissolve?
Or is it more water resistant when the basecoat gets water?


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Mojito said:


> Thanks for the replys.
> The reason I'm asking this,
> With a scratch through the lacquer the waterborne paint could dissolve?
> Or is it more water resistant when the basecoat gets water?


WB paint is quite stable once dry. If the lacquer is scratched through to the basecoat, it won't dissolve.

Cheers
David


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

CD Cornwall said:


> WB paint is quite stable once dry. If the lacquer is scratched through to the basecoat, it won't dissolve.
> 
> Cheers
> David


I was hoping that!
Thank you.


----------

